# Putting on the chains



## kubota00 (Sep 13, 2007)

Putting on the chains. These tires are for bad on snow particularly off road plowing this tractor plows mostly gravel roads. These chains weigh about 80 pounds each, so I roll the chain over the top of the tire, hook the inside first. I use the rope to hold the inside chain against the tire when I move the tire around. The stabilizers make good jacks


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

seems like you have that down pretty good. thanks for the pics


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

awsome setup. what's up with the yellow paint on the western? like it cool. prsport


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice tractor, looks like you have some snow up there!


----------



## kubota00 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ameyerman

You have a good eye, the Western is Mass. Pike yellow. I found the place the Turnpike. gets their plow basted and painted and just put mine in the pile. The price was right

Dave


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I saw this pic a while back and thought it was great. Whats wrong here?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Rear wheel drive car????????


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

cet;463982 said:


> Rear wheel drive car????????


That was an easy one, but apparently not obvious, atleast two people think its FWD


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Interestingly enough*

The rescue squad where I used to live put chains on the front wheels of the Ford Econoline Van ambulances they had. Seems there was enough weight in the back with all the equipment that there wasn't a lack of traction on the drives, but a lack of steering control on the front. Seemed to work for them.

For these folks however, if they have the sense to be able to put on chains you'd think they would know it's RWD. Maybe they thought the same as the rescue squad.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

pretty sweet setup.


----------

